

Remind HN: CERN Public Seminar Webcast Starts In A few Minutes - jcr
https://indico.cern.ch/conferenceDisplay.py?confId=164890

======
jcr
Also, the press release should show up here:

[http://press.web.cern.ch/press/pressreleases/releases2011/Li...](http://press.web.cern.ch/press/pressreleases/releases2011/List.html)

[http://press.web.cern.ch/press/pressreleases/releases2011/PR...](http://press.web.cern.ch/press/pressreleases/releases2011/PR25.11E.html)

